

What Calacanis's Launch Team thinks of Receivd - kategardiner
http://launch.is/blog/l012-well-receivd-file-sharing-made-dead-simple.html 

======
norswap
No. Stacking a new paradigm (iphoto/whatever) on top of an existing one (file
folders) is not simplifying, it's complicating.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I get your point, but why does Apple then stack photos and mp3s?

~~~
shareme
its the old PARC UI/UX concept..ever see a Lisa Apple computer JC? I know you
have seen at least one right? It borrowed some concepts from PARC and that was
one of them..

------
sunchild
While I understand that the file system is the single greatest source of
confusion for casual computer users, I definitely do not think iPhoto is the
best alternative paradigm. Most casual users that I know hate iPhoto and
iTunes with a passion. It's one of those areas (like the file system!) that
Apple does really poorly.

I've never used Receivd (hate the name), but it might be able to get over the
file system hump. I don't understand why they would encourage comparison to
iPhoto for OS X though. Maybe something was lost in translation there.

------
redorb
\- "AND ONE MORE THING: We would steer these guys into TechStars or Y
Combinator, but they're way too far along. If you're a VC playing catch-up in
the cloud space, ship these kids $1.5M and do monthly board meetings."

I don't think they are too far along for Ycombinator.

I still prefer dropbox but that could be 1) because its what I already use 2)
the design is too much like Itunes on Receivd

